# Ένα ποιηματάκι για το π (3,14159...)



## Ihatemithous (Jul 24, 2012)

Σε μια από τις παραδοσιακές μου πλέον κόντρες για την μυθολογία της γλώσσας, ψάχνοντας να διαλύσω τον μύθο για το ποίημα που χρησιμοποιείται σαν μνημονικό τρικ για την αποστήθηση των αριθμών του π, βρήκα το πιο κάτω στην Αγγλική. (Ναι! κάποιος υποστήριξε ότι αποτελεί απόδειξη της ανωτερότητας της Ελληνικής)

Now I will a rhyme construct, By chosen words the young instruct. Cunningly devised endeavour, Con it and remember ever. Widths in circle here you see, Sketched out in strange obscurity 
Από την σελίδα http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PiWordplay.html

Προσπάθησα να το μεταφράσω με τα πτωχά μου αγγλικά και την βοήθεια του google, αλλά ενώ το περισσότερο βγάζει κουτσά στραβά ένα νόημα, το τέλος μου είναι ακατανόητο. 

_Τώρα θα κατασκευάσω ένα έμμετρο λόγο, Με επιλεγμένες λέξεις τον νέο εκπαιδεύω. Με πονηρή επινόηση πασχίζω να αποστηθίσω και να θυμάμαι για πάντα. Της διαμέτρου στον κύκλο που εδώ βλέπετε, σκιαγράφησε στο παράξενο σκοτάδι._

Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βγάλει νόημα και να δώσει μια πιο αξιοπρεπή μετάφραση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Σε μια από τις παραδοσιακές μου πλέον κόντρες για την μυθολογία της γλώσσας, ψάχνοντας να διαλύσω τον μύθο για το ποίημα που χρησιμοποιείται σαν μνημονικό τρικ για την αποστήθηση των αριθμών του π, βρήκα το πιο κάτω στην Αγγλική. (Ναι! κάποιος υποστήριξε ότι αποτελεί απόδειξη της ανωτερότητας της Ελληνικής)
> 
> Now I will a rhyme construct, By chosen words the young instruct. Cunningly devised endeavour, Con it and remember ever. Widths in circle here you see, Sketched out in strange obscurity
> Από την σελίδα http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PiWordplay.html
> ...



Καλημέρα,

Τα μνημονικά ποιήματα, ιδίως σε τέτοια έκταση, δεν μπορεί βέβαια να είναι σε στρωτή γλώσσα. Γενικά, εδώ η γκουγκλομετάφραση δεν πέφτει πολύ έξω, αλλά για το τελευταίο θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν: _Διαμέτρους στον κύκλο εδώ βλέπεις, ξεκάθαρα σχεδιασμένους μέσα στο παράξενο σκοτάδι_.

Για το πρώτο:

_Τώρα ρίμα θα κατασκευάσω, τους νέους με διαλεγμένες λέξεις να διδάξω. Πονηρά σχεδιασμένη επινόηση, μάθε την να τη θυμάσαι για πάντα._


Αλλά τι νόημα έχει η άσκηση αυτή;


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 24, 2012)

> Αλλά τι νόημα έχει η άσκηση αυτή;


Κυρίως ικανοποίηση της περιέργειάς μου που δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι εννοούσε το αγγλικό κείμενο. 
Αλλά αν μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω και την μετάφρασή σου, (που προφανώς είναι πολύ καλύτερη από την δική μου προσπάθεια) σε τυχόν συζητήσεις για την γλώσσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

Ελεύθερα. Είναι public domain. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 24, 2012)

Ο μύθος ποιος είναι, δεν κατάλαβα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

Ίσως ότι «μόνο» στα ελληνικά είναι δυνατό να κατασκευαστεί ένα τέτοιο βοήθημα;  Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά από κάτι που διάβασα, πιάνουν το ποιηματάκι
Αεί ο Θεός ο Μέγας γεωμετρεί, [3, 1 4 1 5 9]
το κύκλου μήκος ίνα ορίση διαμέτρω, [2 6 5 3 5 8]
παρήγαγεν αριθμόν απέραντον, [9 7 9]
και ον, φεύ, ουδέποτε όλον θνητοί θα εύρωσι. [3 2 3 8 4 6 2 6]
επινόηση, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια, του καθηγητή μαθηματικών Ν. Χατζηδάκη (1872-1942), αφαιρούν τον πρώτο στίχο «Αεί ο Θεός ο Μέγας γεωμετρεί», τον αποδίδουν στον Πλάτωνα και λένε ότι οι αρχαίοι είχαν βρει τα πρώτα πέντε δεκαδικά του _π_. Πόσα είχαν βρει, αλήθεια;
Βέβαια, ο Πλάτωνας δεν είχε πει τίποτα τέτοιο. Μπορώ να σας πω τι έλεγε ο Πλάτωνας και τι έχει πει ο Πλούταρχος ότι έλεγε ο Πλάτωνας, πάντως κρυμμένα δεκαδικά του π δεν θα βρούμε στο έργο του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

Από τη γουίκη:

The first recorded algorithm for rigorously calculating the value of π was a geometrical approach using polygons, devised around 250 BC by the Greek mathematician Archimedes. This polygonal algorithm dominated for over 1,000 years, and as a result π is sometimes referred to as "Archimedes' constant". Archimedes computed upper and lower bounds of π by drawing regular polygons inside and outside a circle, and calculating the perimeters of the outer and inner polygons. By using the equivalent of 96-sided polygons, he proved that 223/71 < π < 22/7, that is 3.1408 < π < 3.1429. Archimedes' upper bound of 22/7 may have led to a widespread popular belief that π is equal to 22/7. Around 150 AD, Greek-Roman scientist Ptolemy, in his Almagest, gave a value for π of 3.1416, which he may have obtained from Archimedes or from Apollonius of Perga.

Όπως σημείωσε ήδη :) ο Νίκελ, τo _αεί ο θεός ο μέγας γεωμετρεί_ είναι *πολύ* νεότερο κατασκεύασμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει βέβαια μύθος και αφορά την προέλευση του ελληνικού μνημονικού που υποτίθεται ότι είναι αρχαίο και αποδεικνύει την σοφία-μπλα-μπλα καθώς και το ότι ήξεραν με μεγάλη ακρίβεια τα ψηφία του π.

Edit: κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να σταματήσω να ξεκινώ ένα ποστ, να το αφήνω επειδή έχω δουλειά και να το τελειώνω μετά, αφού άλλοι έχουν απαντήσει.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jul 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως ότι «μόνο» στα ελληνικά είναι δυνατό να κατασκευαστεί ένα τέτοιο βοήθημα;  Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω...


Πάνω κάτω αυτό. 
Τα (αρχαία) Ελληνικά μας δίνουν την δυνατότητα, λόγο του πλούτου της γλώσσας και της ιδιαίτερης μαθηματικής δομής τους, να φτιάξουμε ένα κείμενο που να περιγράφει την έννοια του "π" και συγχρόνως να αποτελεί μνημονικό βοήθημα (άντε και με λίγη θεολογία). 
Κάτι που σε άλλες γλώσσες θα ήταν αδύνατο......

Η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση αλλά και ένα νήμα με 345 αναρτήσεις μέχρι τώρα για την ανωτερότητα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.forums.gr/showthread.php...%EF%ED%FC%F2&p=1296955&viewfull=1#post1296955
Υποθέτω ότι διεκδικεί ένα ρεκόρ στις αναρτήσεις. 

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής μια φορά το είδα αυτό το ανέκδοτο, ίσως δεν αξίζει να ενσωματωθεί στην μυθολογία για αυτό και το έβαλα εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2012)

Μια που δεν είμαστε μαθηματικοί, μας φτάνουν για την ώρα τα δέκα πρώτα δεκαδικά ψηφία του π, δεν μας φτάνουν;
Ασε, ο βλαξ ο Έλλην νάρκισσος σε εύκολα στενά δεν πλέει [3,1415926535]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol: :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Λέει το άρθρο της αγγλικής Wikipedia (όπου πήδηξα ό,τι είχε να κάνει με μαθηματικά — λίαν φοβιστικά!):

Many persons have memorized large numbers of digits of π, a practice called *piphilology*. One common technique is to memorize a story or poem, in which the word-lengths represent the digits of π: The first word has three letters, the second word has one, the third has four, the fourth has one, the fifth has five, and so on. An early example of a memorization aid, originally devised by English scientist James Jeans, is: "How I want a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy lectures involving quantum mechanics." When a poem is used, it is sometimes referred to as a "*piem*". Poems for memorizing π have been composed in several languages in addition to English.

The record for memorizing digits of π, certified by Guinness World Records, is 67,890 digits, recited in China by Lu Chao in 24 hours and 4 minutes on 20 November 2005. In 2006, Akira Haraguchi, a retired Japanese engineer, claimed to have recited 100,000 decimal places, but the claim was not verified by Guinness World Records. Record-setting π memorizers typically do not rely on poems, but instead use methods such as remembering number patterns and the method of loci.

Όταν διαβάζω ότι ο άλλος χρειάστηκε 24 ώρες για να πει τα δεκαδικά, προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πόσες ώρες χαράμισε από την ωραία του ζωή για να τα μάθει... Πάντως, εγώ, όταν ακούω «the value of pi», μόνο το π δεν σκέφτομαι.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 24, 2012)

Κάποιοι έχουν βρει και πιο πρακτικές, everyday εφαρμογές.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 24, 2012)

Έγραψες, Θέμη!


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Many persons have memorized large numbers of digits of π, a practice called *piphilology*. [...] When a poem is used, it is sometimes referred to as a "*piem*". Poems for memorizing π have been composed in several languages in addition to English.



_π_-φιλολογία, _π_-οίημα

Σε pilish (π-οιητικά; ): το π-οίημα _Near A Raven_ (740 ψηφία) και το συμ_π_ίλημα _Not A Wake_ (10.000 ψηφία) του Mike Keith (μέγας π-οίστρος). 

*π* - Kate Bush & Darren Aronofsky






Για τους μυθοχάφτες: πιφιλολογία, π-οίηση. Π-π το παπί, π-π οι πίπες. Ceci n'est pas une pi. 




nickel said:


> Πάντως, εγώ όταν ακούω «the value of pi», μόνο το π δεν σκέφτομαι.


Τhe value of pi: a delicious pie. The value of double pi = a tau. But pi is exactly three!  

Θέμη, π-άντα εν σοφία π-οιείς!


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 24, 2012)

Pilish writing, πιική γραφή, πι-γραφία

Μια που βρισκόμαστε σε φωνηεντιάδα, ευμνημονέστερο το π κατά μετρικές συλλαβές 

_Άρρητος μα πραγματικός 
και υπερβατικός, 
περιδιαμετροτετμημένος,
κύκλου ατετραγώνιστου, 
απειρόπνοος αριθμός_

3, 1 4 1 5 9 2 6 5 3....

παρά κατά γράμματα _How I wish I could recollect pi easily today!

Can I have a large container of coffee? Thank you.
_
ή νότες




αλλά όπως ο καθένας βολεύεται, αν έχει ακουστική ή φωτογραφική μνήμη






_A long, long time ago, Καιρό, καιρό πριν
Long before the Super Bowl and things like lemonade,
που δεν είχαμε τότε ποδοσφαίρου τελικό και λεμονάδες με ανθρακικό 
The Hellenic Republic was full of smarts, 
τότε που η Ελλάδα ήτανε γεμάτη από σοφούς 
And a question resting on the Grecian hearts was;
και ένα ερώτημα παρέμενε στων Ελλήνων τους καημούς 
What is the circumference of a circle?", 
Τί περιφέρεια κύκλου εστί;_

http://ergotelemata.blogspot.gr/2012/03/blog-post_14.html​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος που πρόκειται να κάνει πράξεις με το χέρι ή με τον νου του το π σε δεκαδική έκφραση με πολλά ψηφία μετά την υποδιαστολή· τα προσεγγιστικά κλάσματα (όπως το 22/7 που ήδη αναφέρθηκε — ή το 333/106 κ.ά.) είναι πολύ πρακτικότερα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

Καταρχήν, έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι οι αρχαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν κλάσματα και όχι δεκαδικούς αριθμούς με υποδιαστολή κ.λπ.;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος που πρόκειται να κάνει πράξεις με το χέρι ή με τον νου του το π σε δεκαδική έκφραση με πολλά ψηφία μετά την υποδιαστολή· τα προσεγγιστικά κλάσματα (όπως το 22/7 που ήδη αναφέρθηκε — ή το 333/106 κ.ά.) είναι πολύ πρακτικότερα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.



Το 3,14159 είναι αρκετό για οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή δεν έχει να κάνει με κβαντομηχανική ή κοσμολογία. Και είναι απείρως πιο εύκολο να το θυμάσαι από μνημονικά ή κλάσματα. Για κάποιον που κάνει πράξεις με σκέψεις ή με το μυαλό, το 3,14 είναι αρκετά ακριβές.

Για να μην πω ότι είναι γενικά ακριβές. Ας πούμε ότι θέλω να υπολογίσω την ταχύτητα διαφυγής από την Γη, στο ύψος του ισημερινού (ακτίνας 6.378.137 μέτρων). Τι μου βγάζουν τα 3,14, 3,14159 και ακρίβεια από κομπιουτεράκι (11 δεκαδικών), σε χιλιόμετρα/ώρα, με ακρίβεια τριών δεκαδικών:

40,306.849 (2 δεκαδικά στο π)
40,317.053 (5 δεκαδικά στο π)
40,317.070 (11 δεκαδικά στο π)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 26, 2012)

Θα σας πω εγώ έναν τρόπο να θυμάστε τα 3 πρώτα ψηφία του Πι-πί το παπί. 

Παπ-α-ριές. :twit: 

Πλάκα κάνω φυσικά...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για κάποιον που κάνει πράξεις με σκέψεις ή με το μυαλό, το 3,14 είναι αρκετά ακριβές.


A, συγγνώμη, εγώ δεν έχω τόσο γερό μυαλό όσο εσύ που κάνεις πράξεις με το 3,14 νοερά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Σοβαρά τώρα; Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πράξη με το 3,14 στο μυαλό σου;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα; Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πράξη με το 3,14 στο μυαλό σου;


Να το πολλαπλασιάσω νοερά με το 2 ή με το 3 μπορώ — αλλά όχι λ.χ. με το 294 όπως μπορείς εσύ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Πιθανόν να μην κάνει πολλαπλασιασμό όπως κάνεις με μολυβι και χαρτι αλλά να πολλαπλασιάζει εκατοντάδες, δεκάδες κλπ, να εφαρμόζει τη μέθοδο του Τράχτενμπεργκ ή κάτι τετοιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Σωστά. Ας πούμε, το 3,14 χ 294 θα το έκανα 3,14 χ 300 - 6 χ 3,14, που είναι εύκολο στην επίλυση:

(1) 3,14 χ 3 = 9,42
(2) 9,42 χ 100 = 942
(3) 3,14 χ 6 = [ήδη από το (1)] 9,42 χ 2 = 18,84
(4) 942 - 18,84 = 923,16*

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχα ακουστά τη μέθοδο του Τράχτενμπεργκ, αλλά ο συνδυασμός στρογγυλοποίησης-προσθαφαιρέσεων μού φαινόταν πάντα πιο βατός από την μέθοδο που μαθαίναμε με χαρτί και μολύβι, στο σχολείο.


* αν κανείς μπερδεύεται με αφαιρέσεις δεκαδικών και τον βολεύουν οι προσθέσεις, χωράει και το εξής βήμα:
(5) 942 - 18,84 = 942 - 20 + 1.16 = 922 + 1.16 = 923,16.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

Ε ναι, βρε παιδιά, δεν μπορούμε όλοι να είμαστε τόσοι έξυπνοι όσο εσείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Αμάν βρε Ζαζ, δεν είναι θέμα ευφυίας. Θέμα μεθόδου είναι. Ο λόγος που δεν καταλήγουν όλοι σε τέτοιες μεθόδους είναι γιατί δεν τους νοιάζει αρκετά να κάνουν πράξεις (δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά) και αδιαφορούν να σκεφτούν καλύτερο τρόπο απ' αυτόν που ήδη ξέρουν. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν την τάση να τα ανακαλύπτουν μόνοι τους, γιατί έχουν μαθηματικές τάσεις ενώ άλλοι όχι. Δεν είναι θέμα ευφυίας, είναι θέμα διανοητικού προσανατολισμού. Εγώ κατέληξα εκεί τελείως φυσικά, γιατί απλά με δυσκόλευε στην β' δημοτικού η προπαίδεια του 9, του 8, του 7 και του 4 ενώ αντιθέτως έβρισκα εύκολα τα πολλαπλάσια του 2, του 3, του 5 και του 10. Έτσι έμαθα από μικρός να κάνω πράξεις κυρίως με πολλαπλάσια αυτών των αριθμών. Και μέχρι που τέλειωσα το σχολείο, θεωρούσα ότι έκανα πράξεις με ανορθόδοξο, μπακαλίστικο και διανοητικά κατώτερο τρόπο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

Μα κι εγώ κάπως έτσι με τη συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο τις κάνω τις νοερές πράξεις μου (τους πολλαπλασιασμούς), αλλά στο π με έχει βολέψει το προσεγγιστικό με τα κλάσματα από παλιά. Θα δω αν μου βγαίνει πιο εύκολα να το κάνω έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο λόγος που δεν καταλήγουν όλοι σε τέτοιες μεθόδους είναι γιατί δεν τους νοιάζει αρκετά να κάνουν πράξεις...
> [...]
> Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν την τάση να τα ανακαλύπτουν μόνοι τους, γιατί έχουν μαθηματικές τάσεις ενώ άλλοι όχι.


Ακριβώς έτσι όπως το λέει ο Χέλλε έκανε δύσκολους πολλαπλασιασμούς με το μυαλό του ο πατέρας μου που η μόρφωσή του ήταν ένα απολυτήριο γυμνασίου (λυκείου) της Κατοχής. Είχε μαθηματικές τάσεις, όντως, αλλά η Κατοχή τον εμπόδισε να σπουδάσει κάτι ανώτερο. 

Όταν άρχισα να διδάσκω σε γυμνάσιο, διαπίστωσα ότι τα παιδιά που βοηθούσαν τον πατέρα τους σε κάποιο μαγαζί, π.χ. παντοπωλείο ή ταβέρνα, έκαναν με μεγάλη άνεση λογαριασμούς με το μυαλό τους, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα δυσκολεύονταν ακόμα και στις πιο απλές πράξεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Είχα έναν καθηγητή μαθηματικών στο πανεπιστήμιο που έκανε τεράστιες πράξεις με το μυαλό και κομπλάριζε τους πάντες. Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι ως κλασσικός τεμπελάκος βαθμολογούσε τα γραπτά κοιτάζοντας μόνο το αριθμητικό αποτέλεσμα- και έβαζε πολύ πολύπλοκες αριθμητικές ασκήσεις με πάρα πολλές πράξεις, τουλάχιστον πεντε σελίδες πράξεις η κάθε λύση και η παρέα μου μοιραστηκαν τις ασκήσεις και έλυσε απο μία ο καθένας με προσοχή και έιπε στους άλλους το αποτέλεσμα που απλώς το γράψανε και ο μικρότερος βαθμός που πήραν ήταν 8, ενώ εγώ (που ήμουνα καινούργιο φρούτο στην παρέα και δεν είχα παρει μέρος στη συνεννόηση) κάθισα να λυσω τις ασκήσεις και κόπηκα και έδινα το μάθημα μόνη μου το Σεπτέμβριο. :blush:

Τον Τράχτενμπεργκ τον ανακάλυψα πριν μερικά χρόνια, μου έκαναν δώρο το βιβλίο, αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Στη Βίκι το εξηγούν καλύτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είχα έναν καθηγητή μαθηματικών στο πανεπιστήμιο που έκανε τεράστιες πράξεις με το μυαλό και κομπλάριζε τους πάντες. Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι ως κλασσικός τεμπελάκος βαθμολογούσε τα γραπτά κοιτάζοντας μόνο το αριθμητικό αποτέλεσμα- και έβαζε πολύ πολύπλοκες αριθμητικές ασκήσεις με πάρα πολλές πράξεις, τουλάχιστον πεντε σελίδες πράξεις η κάθε λύση και η παρέα μου μοιραστηκαν τις ασκήσεις και έλυσε απο μία ο καθένας με προσοχή και έιπε στους άλλους το αποτέλεσμα που απλώς το γράψανε και ο μικρότερος βαθμός που πήραν ήταν 8, ενώ εγώ (που ήμουνα καινούργιο φρούτο στην παρέα και δεν είχα παρει μέρος στη συνεννόηση) κάθισα να λυσω τις ασκήσεις και κόπηκα και έδινα το μάθημα μόνη μου το Σεπτέμβριο. :blush:



Εγώ είχα μια συμμαθήτρια στο δημοτικό που το έκανε αυτό και με εκνεύριζε αφάνταστα γιατί όταν κάναμε μαθηματικά πάντα σήκωνε το χέρι της μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ενώ όταν λύναμε ασκήσεις στο τετράδιο, αυτή πάντα τελείωνε 10 φορές πιο γρήγορα από τους υπόλοιπους, άφηνε κάτω το μολύβι και σταύρωνε τα χέρια. Ααααρργκ!



SBE said:


> Τον Τράχτενμπεργκ τον ανακάλυψα πριν μερικά χρόνια, μου έκαναν δώρο το βιβλίο, αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Στη Βίκι το εξηγούν καλύτερα.



Αχαχαχα! Τέλειο.:lol:


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αχαχαχα! Τέλειο.:lol:



Αστείο είναι; Άρχισα να διαβάζω το βιβλίο και με μπέρδεψε χειρότερα. 

Σε πολλά βιβλία η Βίκι έχει φοβερή περίληψη, πολύ καλύτερη από το βιβλίο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> _..._
> Τhe value of pi: a delicious pie.
> ...


Cake or pi? A piece of cake.







And while we're at it, another piece of cake: Cake or death?


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
Ένα τραγουδάκι για το π, με το π:


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)




----------

